# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Schilder x 15



## krawutz (25 März 2013)

​


----------



## comatron (25 März 2013)

Manche kommen aber auch auf Scheißideen - man könnte neidisch werden.


----------



## wiesel (25 März 2013)

Wieder klasse Post. :WOW: :thx: :WOW:


----------

